# SLX Silex and Fun Funtastic



## It's Snake Pliskin (21 April 2005)

Although these stocks are dropping and might be risky, they tend to give opportunities on the upside every few days. 
Check them out! Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (19 May 2005)

Today up 15% and 7% respectively!


----------

